
Ask HN: Do you use a custom icon font library or a service like Font Awesome? - ilangorajagopal
If you use a custom icon font library, how do you keep it up to date as you add new icons?
======
seanwilson
Use SVG instead? I'm not sure why you'd want to use an icon font anymore.

~~~
ilangorajagopal
Isn't it easier? All of the required icons are in one place, it requires far
lesser number of requests especially if you use a lot of icons in your
application.

I understand why SVG is better if you use only a few icons or you need
multiple colors etc.

~~~
seanwilson
Number of requests don't really matter anymore with HTTP2 which also means you
only need to include the SVG images you actually use of each page. You can use
SVG sprite sheets if you really want them in a single file.

